# [SOLVED] Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Guys and Girls:wave:

OK! I have a BSOD problem that is driving me crazy. I have seen the good work that goes on here and decided to see what gives...:grin:
I have collected information as requested for BSOD problems and hope that you can give me a hint as to what could be/is the prblem.

Better come clean...I have a small company here in Sweden and I give general support, build new comptuters etc.

I usually can solve most problems even BSOD....but not getting anywhere with this one. 

Right! Computer information:

All new components: 

I am using an Asus P5KPL-AM EPU motherboard asa standard build for my elderly customers that want to keep up with the times but don't need a super computer..

The processor is an Intel Core 2 E7500 2.93GHz 3mb cache. I have used this combination several times before without problems.

The ram memory is 2x2GB Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5 PC6400 800MHz

The DVD-ROM is a LG Internal /GH22 Super Multi DVD Writer.

The Hard drive is a WD Blue 320GB 16MB cache SATA.

The power supply is a little better than one would need, but I try to think ahead in case of upgrades with graphics cards etc.....and the fact that the they are a little environmentally better than others...
Corsair WX550W

That is the basic hardware...the chassis is a Cool Master Elite 334. I usually add an extra chassis fan for keeping the hard drive cool...Noktua NF-P12.

I have installed Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit OEM Build date is 02.09.2010


What have I done so far:

My supplier have their own test list before accepting a change of component...I usually don't need to jump through hoops, but this time they want an idea of what is wrong first...:grin:

I have removed the motherboard and at the moment is standing on a nonconductive base on my work bench....I have connected the power supply and just inbuilt graphics to test beeps on the motherboard and without memory they are as normal. I have added each memory module in turn testing them with memtest86. I tested each one for five passes in each slot letting the computer cool sufficiently to be a cold start.
I didn't find any errors at all..
I have even changed the WD hard drive for another of the same size etc. Before changing the drive I had a BSOD which pointed to file problems....

0x00000024 (0x00000000001904FB, 0xFFFFF88002ED1A98, 0xFFFFF88002ED1300, 0xFFFFF8800126B91E)
ntfs.sys address FFFF8800126B91E base at FFFFF8800125B000 date stamp 4a5bc14f.

Sorry, I didn't keep the minidump information for the first BSOD's

The drivers that came with the motherboard were newer than the website had? I even noticed that the motherboard had the latest bios update already installed Version 0501 and that is a first for me...

I have, as said, used this motherboard several times and never had one with latest drivers or bios...

OK! That is about as far as I have come at the moment....I would like your help and would like to learn about how to deal with BSOD's....just never had so many problems with a new build before...

I have even tried to remove latest drivers and take the older ones from Asus...doesn't improve the situation...

I am attaching the information required and feel free to ask for more if needed.




bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

0x00000024

run

chkdsk /f


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi dai!
As I said the above BSOD was before I changed the harddrive and reinstalled windows7. I ran chkdsk /f but I can do that again now...thanks!

bookie56

Hi again:grin:

OK I have run chkdsk /F and chkdsk /R....
Absolutely nothing wrong there anyway....

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

what video card is being used
i will ask someone to check the dumps


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi dai...

It is integrated...just noticed that I forgot to add the perfmon report...just about to upload it....


bookie56

PS Thanks!!

Hi dai!

The graphics is integrated...Intel Graphics (Intel GMA 3100) Max resolution 2048x1536 Horizontal 127.5KHz Vertical 75KHz.....

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

i have removed your upload

before you upload you need to edit our sensitive information

i.e. your oem key

or every man and his dog will think it is a christmas bonus

i cannot see anything wrong with the specs will see if the dumps throw anything new on the problem


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi dai......

I appreciate your doing that....bit stressed at the mo and just didn't think......did you ever get the series Only Fools and Horses... Rodney was a bit of a plonker.....feeling like one at the moment....

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

we have all been there


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi - 

The 2 dumps don't offer much info.

One named Microsoft Readyboost driver as the probable cause. Were any USB sticks or external storage devices plugged in at the time of BSODs? I only saw the internal HDD listed.

If BSODs are software related, the Driver Verifier should be of help.

Run - http://sysnative.com/0x1/driver_verifier.htm



bookie56 said:


> I have even changed the WD hard drive for another of the same size etc. Before changing the drive I had a BSOD which pointed to file problems....
> 
> 0x00000024 (0x00000000001904FB, 0xFFFFF88002ED1A98, 0xFFFFF88002ED1300, 0xFFFFF8800126B91E)
> ntfs.sys address FFFF8800126B91E base at FFFFF8800125B000 date stamp 4a5bc14f.



As dai mentioned, bugcheck *0x24* = HDD problem.

When you replaced the HDD did you install Windows 7 onto it via DVD?


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/BSOD_2010/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_bookie56_Windows7x64_12-20-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/BSOD_2010/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_bookie56_Windows7x64_12-20-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Dec 17 01:16:00.738 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.439
Probably caused by : rdyboost.sys ( rdyboost!SmdMdlCleanup+16 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_22
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000022 00fffa80`04872000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Dec 16 13:47:31.070 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:36.771
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!UnlockSubMenu+1c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`00151644 fffff880`05785150 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi jcgriff2!





> One named Microsoft Readyboost driver as the probable cause


What do I do about that Readyboost?



> Were any USB sticks or external storage devices plugged in at the time of BSODs? I only saw the internal HDD listed.


No! I only had the internal hard drive and DVD-ROM connected



> When you replaced the HDD did you install Windows 7 onto it via DVD?


Yes! Original OEM dvd.

The original info posted on what looked like harddrive problem...was before I changed the device...haven't had the same BSOD since....don't remember anyway:4-dontkno

I will test the driver verifier and see what gives.........

OK! Just realised something...don't think it is related...On my test bench I am using Corsair 400W CMPSU-400CX and not the one stated in my info...

BUT I was getting BSOD when the mobo was in the chassi with the corsair 550W....

Thanks!

bookie56

Hi again!

Wanted to try something that seems to be something to do with the problem...?????

I did this test when mobo was in the chassi with the 550W supply and now a couple of times out of the chassi on the work bench with the 400W supply...

I removed power from the mobo and actually removed the powersupply plug to make sure no wrong info...

As soon as I start the computer it goes BSOD on me.....:sigh:

These are two of the recent starts after disconnecting the power supply totally.


```
Stop: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff88000e8b16d,0xfffff88002fe7278,0xfffff88002fe6ae0
wdf01000.sys address fffff88000e8b16d base at fffff88000e1c000, Date stamp 4a5bc19f
```
 

```
Stop: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80002ba74d, 0xfffff880009a8448, 0xfffff880009a70b0
```
The second one didn't give me reference address etc...


This is really strange.

bookie56

Hi again....

OK! I have created the system restore point...twice The first time I ran verifier ...thought I'd missed something ...no BSOD....!! and re did it...now I will let the computer run for the 24 hours to see what gives....

bookie56


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi,

You have swapped HDD, PSU, tried many different combinations of RAM.

Unless the CPU is faulty (which I do not think it is from the stop codes present) then the Motherboard appears to be the problem.

A CPU test you can try: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100352-cpu-stress-test-prime95.html (run the *Blend* test as well as the *Small FFT* test)


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi reventon:wave:

OK! I thank you for your info and will do the tests.....Just a strange thing...

I haven't changed any settings and no other computer I have built with this mobo has done this...but it keeps going into rest mode but I can't wake it up without hitting the power on button. This has happened twice in the last couple of hours and this time after going back into windows it through up the following....


```
Stop: 0x0000001e, (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8800605e870, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
```
This is barmy...sometimes I start windows normally and a windows warning that the system has crashed comes up but not all of the time?

bookie56

Hi again!

OK here is the state of play...had a lot to do yesterday and didn't get around to sorting out why the computer turned itself off but wouldn't wake up unless I used the power on button.....

I turned on the computer now and the screen just blinked like bad graphics..

I turned it off and retried and then it tried to start windows and then went BSOD on me.

I turned it off and restarted it again and had thick white and red lines across the screen...again graphics?

I turned it off and restarted it again and received a continuous beeping.......

I turned it off and removed psu and reconnected and tried again..F2 to continue....it started checking nvram and then I received a white screen with lines of colour.......graphics?

I then turned off the computer and removed power and battery and reinstalled battery, power and tried again…couldn’t start windows normally without getting two BSOD’s……..


```
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Century Gothic][SIZE=3][SIZE=3][FONT=Century Gothic]System_Service_Exception[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Century Gothic]Stop: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff80002b9d74d, 0xfffff880035d6730, 0x0000000000000000)[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=3][FONT=Century Gothic]Stop:0x0000001e (0xfffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80002ba7d, 0x0000000000000000, 0xffffffffffffffff)[/FONT][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Century Gothic][SIZE=3]
```
I then restarted the computer in safety mode…no problems……
I then went back to windows normally and there I am at the moment graphics working, ram working …….?????!!!!!

Is this graphics, ram or is it the processor…getting a bit tedious this is…. 

What should I do now?

bookie56
Bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

http://www.memtest.org/

after the cmos reset did you re optimise the bios

reinstall your video driver

see if you can borrow a video card to try in it,one with low power requirements


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

But I have tested the memory one stick at a time and didn't find anything?

Reoptimize the bios?

I will update my graphics

I will try a graphics card....to see if that is what the problem is...

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

when you reset the bios it puts it back to default

you need to reset things like

pnp
apm
set sata as ide or any other changes you have made from the default to anything else


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi dai!

doh!
Going senile here........

Thanks for reminding me....LOL

bookie56

Hi reventon!

I have run the tests that you suggested and nothing turned up...so I guess we can rule out the processor....

bookie56

Hi again!

Something I forgot to mention...happened again now which reminded me

When I first installed Windows 7 - the install seemed to go OK but after rebooting windows couldn't find my network.....put in the driver CD and that couldn't see it....no option to install network driver came up....

This was the start of problems on the computer...

I turned off the computer and reset the bios by removing the battery...then it seemed to work...windows found it and installed it?!

The reason I mention this is it has happened again now after disconnecting power to add my graphics card to test the graphics?

I will try to see if setting bios to default again helps...

bookie56

Hi again!

This is where I admit to being a plonker....again......:embarased I deal with so many motherboards where you need to tell the bios to use the inbuilt graphics or pci-express....thought I'd done that but it was the inbuilt network.....help think I am going ever so slightly mad here....very sorry for the wrong info...

Tried a forsa GeForce 8400gs
On the box it says windows vista 32bit, but I downloaded the latest from nvidia......didn't work, so I removed it and let Windows install it.....working at the moment.....

A very embarrased bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

no bsod now?


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi dai!

Not yet...but can't run check performance after adding the new graphics card.....comes up error all the time?
I am running verifier again now to see what gives...could that cause the problem with checking performance?

bookie56

Hi again!
The computer became unresponsive....I am reinstalling Windows 7 with the new graphics card and we will see what happens....from what we know now..it looks like the inbuilt graphics....

I will post later after install and update...

bookie56

Hi again!

I am about ready to give up on this......fedup:upset:. OK started to reinstall...I wiped the drive and recreated new partitions and proceeded to install...

Almost all the way through the install and the following came up:


```
Stop: 0x00000024 (0x00000000001904fb1, 0xfffff88003b3eebf8, 0xfffff88003b3e450, 0xfffff8000c491105)
```
I know what you are going to say...hard drive....sorry, can't believe that two new hard drives are giving the same faults?!!

I really am at a loss what to do now...

bookie56

Hi again!
Well, I have cracked it…….YES!! I should have thought of it sooner…better late than never…:embarased

Ok! Wait for it …wait for it….DVD-ROM….?!! I remember buying the exact same model before “ LG Super Multi DVD rewriter GH22NS50 and built a similar new computer with the LG and I couldn’t even get it to read the Windows 7 Installation CD…?

I sent it back and got a new one. I never thought it would be the same problem two times over……

I changed it for a Samsung Super Write Master…which I usually buy…just that they had a campaign on the LG and I thought I’d give it a try….
Never again!

Windows 7 is installed and all drivers updated with the original inbuilt graphics instead of the new card….no sign of a BSOD at the moment.
My biggest question is why didn’t it point to hardware problems like the DVD writer?

I am very grateful for your help…..was almost about to chuck myself through the window of my office…probably would survive that…only third floor…J

Unless something drastic happens we can mark this as solved…..

bookie56ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*



bookie56 said:


> Stop: 0x00000024 (0x00000000001904fb1, 0xfffff88003b3eebf8, 0xfffff88003b3e450, 0xfffff8000c491105)



Bugcheck *0x24* = NTFS File System = HDD problem

Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi again!
Well, used the long test with Seagate....no problems. The dos cd for WD doesn't support windows 7, so I ran the installed version in Windows and that came up empty as well.....

I have had one blue screen again..I have tried to work out why my computer keeps turning itself off....? I haven't changed the settings in Energy Alternative...10 minutes for screen saver and 30 minutes for Putting computer in power saving mode.

I haven't changed the standard settings in the BIOS....never needed to before with this motherboard?

The computer goes into screen saver mode and then after 30 minutes turns off?!

I have tried everything to wake it up, but as soon as I hit the power on button it restarts the computer and then tells me the computer shut down and no reason is given...?!
So, it would seem that this problem is related to the others and I just don't know what to do now......

bookie56


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Reset power options - 
START | type *power* | "Power Options" | "change plan settings" | "Restore default settings for this plan"

Check Event Viewer - see what events surround these... events - 
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi again!

Sorry, made a mistake the computer doesn't turn itself off just goes to sleep (fans still going) but nothing will wake it.....and when I look at the logg after pressing the power button it shows up computer wasn't shut down properly. When the computer restarts and I check the event it shows 0x24, but that is because I have shut it down the wrong way...

OK! if you remember I have this mobo on my workbench and have a on/off switch attached while I test it. The computer wont come out of sleep mode by pressing any key on the keyboard.....well none that I have found...,so my only option is the power on switch and then I get the error after restart?!!!

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

what are the line voltages in the bios


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi dai!

can you tell me how to find them...

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

on th advanced page of the bios check for 

system health

system monitor


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi dai!
OK! then we are both thinking of the same voltages....just don't know all the technical jargon you guys use........ray:

OK! Here is something I also forgot to mention...When I first built the computer and put it on my standard test................(go in the BIOS and check stability of processor). I tried to get into hardware monitor and it froze the keyboard.....?
I restarted the computer and retried the BIOS and this time I could get into hardware monitor....there was a delay of a few seconds which seems to be normal?

I have just started my computer after leaving it for a day and the the computer got as far as the Windows 7 logo and then BSOD.....this has happened almost everytime I have left it for a day or a few hours and with both power supplies...Busy yesterday...my girlfriends birthday:heartlove otherwise I would have relplied earlier...

Now the strange thing is when I restarted the computer and went into BIOS ....hardware monitor...it came up directly no delay nothing?....the first thing I noticed was a wrong fan speed for the processor....low and in red..but it changed directly and went to a about 815 rpm

This is the hardware monitor at the moment after being in BIOS about ten minutes...

cpu temperature 35c/95f
mb temperature 32c/89.5f ( seems a bit high for being on my workbench)

cpu fan speed 819rpm
cpu q-fan control (enabled)
cpu fan profile (optimal)
chassis fan speed (N/A) ( mobo on workbench)


vcore voltage(1.264v)
3.3v voltage (3.408v) ( keeps fluctuating between 3.408 and 3.392)
5v voltage (5.120v)
12 voltage (12.566v)

This was the imediate BSOD info after initial start up...haven't written all of them but this is a similar one to what I have had before after waiting for a while....or a day....


```
Stop: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8000288b019, 0xfffff88002fd8cd8, 0xfffff88002fd8540)
```
Before turning off on Tuesday I had reset all the power options to standard and waited...after ten minutes came screensaver...after 30 minutes came power saving mode and the fan all the fans and computer appeared to turn off...but this time I hit the power on switch it went straight back into windows desktop....I tought that it was OK and was going to test that again now but as you can see it didn't go according to plan...

Still in BIOS as I write this and the mobo seems to have stabalised around 36c/96.5f which I think is high but it is a standard intel fan system...

And the 3v seems to have stayed at 3.392v for a while now.

bookie56


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Bugcheck *0x7e (0xc0000005,,,)* = thread threw an exception; 0xc0000005 = memory access violation


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi jcgriff2!
OK! I get the message....
I have left the computer on to give you the verifier results for 24 hours and then I will post new info on BSOD's.
Its Christmas here in Sweden on Christmas Eve...so this is bookie56 signing off for today!

Have a great Christmas guys and girls and we can get back to this in a couple of days...

Thanks for all your help!

bookie56

Hi again!

Well, verifier didn't give much....have attached images taken of the results in cmd...

I have also attached the latest BSOD info.....

bookie56

Hi again!

Still working hard here to solve this problem....OK! little update..

I had a memory violation after the computer was powered down for a day and I had disconnected power from the motherboard which jcgriff2 pointed out. This has happened more or less since I started getting problems, so I thought I'd go about it a different way to see what happens....

Retest the memory...I am trying to recreate the memory violation situation. I have got as far as testing on 2GB stick in both slots running for a total of 6 passes and then inbetween turning off the computer to cool down and disconnecting the main power to see if I could recreate memory violation.....nada?!

OK! Will be honest and say I have only got as far as testing one stick in both places, but strange things are happening....

I tested the first slot no faults with memtest86 (latest version 4.10). I then let the computer cool and disconnected power and reconnected power and started the compute in Windows 7 no violations.. I then left it to go to "shutdown monitor" after 5 minutes and "powerdown mode" after ten minutes...I tested it three times and each time it turned off fans and I needed to press the power switch to go back into windows ....no problems.

I then moved the memory to the second slot and repeated the procedure as for the first.....no memory problems detected by memtest86 so I continued and when I had started windows 7 I proceeded to test the "screen off" and "power down mode" again...this time it wouldn't turn off the fans but beeped and went back to windows desktop again. It did this twice and on the third time it turned off the fans etc and I needed to press the power on switch to get back to desktop?!!!!

I then moved the memory back to slot one and tested the "screen off" and "power down mode" this time it wouldn't turn off and continued to go back into desktop over and over again?!!!!

I just don't understand this at all.....

I am now going to repeat the tests with the second stick to see if I can get a memory violation or a repeat of the above with the first stick.....

God this is getting tedious...just when you think you can see a pattern something puts a spanner in the works......

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

this

[this time it wouldn't turn off the fans but beeped and went back to windows desktop again.]

is usually a bios misconfiguration


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi dai!

Yes, I hear you but I haven't reset the bios and it was working one minute and not the next?

bookie56

Hi again!

Now I have tested the second 2GB stick in both positions and no faults with memtest86...

No memory violations whatever....?!!

Now the computer doesn't go to "powerdown mode" at all....the fans just keep going....?!

I am inclined to agree....that it is the motherboard...just wished something would point to that without question..

Just waiting for a call from my supplier and I will change the motherboard and start over.....

Thanks for all your help!

bookie56

Hi again!
Quick update! My supplier is sending me a new mobo and we will take it from there....

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

ok we will wait and see how you get on


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi again!

OK! I have tested the new motherboard and haven't had any BSOD's but the problem with the "Put the computer to sleep mode" is still causing problems....not sure if it is something that has come with the latest bios 0501....

I didn't have this problem on other installs with the same motherboard.....mind you...none of them had the latest bios...

I have even asked the guys and girls at Asus but they don't seem that interested.....!!

I can't give a computer to my customer that goes shuts down the display after 10 minutes (as normal) but after 30 minutes beeps and goes back to desktop.....instead of sleep mode?!!


My settings in bios are default and as such are as follows...

Suspend mode = Auto
ACPI 2.0 Support = disabled
ACPI APIC Support = enabled

APM Configuration:
Restore on AC Power Losse = Power Off
Power on by RTC Alarm = disabled
Power on by External Modems = disabled
Power on by PCI Devices = disabled
Power on by PCIE Devices= disabled
Power on by PS/ 2 Keyboard= disabled
Power on by PS/2 Mouse = disabled

Is there anything I can do about this?

bookie56


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi again!

OK! I have removed everything one by one from the computer to see if it is a unit somewhere causing this....still beeping and waking up the computer again...I have even tried the following:

Go to >>> "ScreenSaver" >>> "Change Power Settings" >>> "Change Plan Settings" >>> "Change Advance Power Settings" >>> "Multimedia Settings" >>> "When Sharing Media" >>> and make sure the setting says "ALLOW THE COMPUTER TO SLEEP." 

NADA

Rang my friend Kent and he suggested testing a livecd with linux and set it to turn off and see what happens.....YES!

It is a crappy Windows 7 setting somewhere?????!!!!!

This is ridiculous....why is there so many things to cause problems....linux settings...screen turn off 1 minute (least you could have) Turn off AC power after 10 minutes (least you can have) I have now tested that several times...no problems....

WINDOWS!!!

As advanced as Windows 7 is supposed to be...there are too many variables that need looking at before you can fix things...just power saving mode...help!!

I will find the culprit but it is unbelievable that Windows can't solve simple things like this and linux make it simple and it works....

bookie56


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

No problems whatsoever here with several Windows 7 x64, x86 systems, fortunately.

Did you reset Power Options?
START | type *power* | "Power Options" | "change plan settings" | "Restore default settings for this plan"

Given new mobo, I suggest that you reinstall Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi jcgriff2!

Just reset Power Options and it went into sleep mode once and since then it just bounces back to desktop...

I did a clean install with the new mobo...

bookie56


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi again!
I have tried..
powercfg -lastwake and the info says powerswitch?

If I run powercfg devicequery wake_armed it says my mouse? The mouse was a cordless logitech...but I changed the whole lot separate keyboard with cord, mouse with cord and screen and get the same result?

I am about ready to dump this motherboad and try a different one....thought a lot of Asus up to now but this is doing my head in....


bookie56


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

*powercfg -lastwake* command - 



Your result differed?


----------



## bookie56 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Asus (SOLVED) P5KPL-AM EPU BOSD Problems*

Hi jcgriff2:wave:

No it didn't differ but this didn't tell me nothing that I could use.....

OK! You guys are great and I have learned a hell of a lot and you have given me extra tools for fixing things...for that I really am gratefulray:

The motherboard seems to have been the problem...should have realised with so many conflicting things...it is more likely to be the motherboard than something else.....you are never tooooooooooooo old to learn....:4-dontkno

Regarding the standby/sleep mode....it is resolved...something I read earlier that I ignorred because of so many differnt things happening...

I had tested almost all power options one by one...nada in this case...

I went into device manager clicked on the mouse and in "power management" I disabled "Allow this device to wake the computer" for the network card........nada

I did the same for the mice and other pointing devices.....YES!

I have now tested this several times and it works every time:smile:


This thread is now solved!

Thanks to everyone for trying!!

bookie56


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

